# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Dodo Koi & Imperial Koi: Omosako Shiro Keeping Contest Part II

## rvidella

Coming soon !!!

Starting from Rp 1,000,000
Omosako Shiro Tosai
Koi Bito Japan Certificate

Dodo Koi
+628170922688
PIN BB 20c49108

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Fotonya dong Pak Dodo, susah buka youtube di kantor


halo pak abed

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

sudah boleh mulai kan ya? C18 : 1,2 jt dan D3: 1 jt. Pertamax PLUS

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

D6 1000...

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ne Koi Bali

pingin ikut tp blon paham.... #telor selalu galau nih

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

D6 Rp. 1.300.000

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

C1



C2
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt

C3



C4
1,600,000
Epoe

C5
1,600,000
Epoe

C6



C7
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C8
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C9



C10
1,200,000
Epoe

C11
1,200,000
koikulo

C12
1,200,000
qulistop

C13
1,200,000
Epoe

C14
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C15



C16
1,500,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C17
1,200,000
Herry Dragon

C18
1,200,000
Royal Merapi Koi

C19
1,200,000
Tarmacsl3

C20
1,400,000
Epoe

C21
1,300,000
koikulo

C22
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt

C23
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt





D1
1,000,000


D2
1,200,000
Revi Bdg

D3
1,100,000
Epoe

D4
1,000,000
Timmy Jkt

D5
1,000,000
Bambang Tri

D6
1,500,000
Herry Dragon

D7
1,000,000
Timmy Jkt

D8
1,300,000
Epoe

D9
1,000,000
Timmy Jkt

D10



D11
1,000,000
Epoe

D12



D13



D14



D15
1,000,000
Timmy Jkt

D16
1,200,000
Herry Dragon

D17
1,300,000
Herry Dragon

D18
1,200,000
qulistop

D19
1,000,000
Epoe

D20



D21
1,000,000
Revi Bdg

D22
1,000,000
Epoe

D23

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

C1



C2
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt

C3



C4
2,000,000
acp007

C5
1,600,000
Epoe

C6



C7
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C8
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C9
1,200,000
Andrywid

C10
1,200,000
Epoe

C11
1,200,000
koikulo

C12
1,200,000
qulistop

C13
1,200,000
Epoe

C14
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C15



C16
1,500,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C17
1,200,000
Herry Dragon

C18
1,200,000
Royal Merapi Koi

C19
1,300,000
Andrywid

C20
1,400,000
Epoe

C21
1,300,000
koikulo

C22
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt

C23
1,300,000
Andrywid





D1
1,000,000


D2
1,200,000
Revi Bdg

D3
1,200,000
Andrywid

D4
1,000,000
Timmy Jkt

D5
1,000,000
Bambang Tri

D6
1,800,000
Andrywid

D7
1,000,000
Timmy Jkt

D8
1,500,000
Herry Dragon

D9
1,000,000
Timmy Jkt

D10



D11
1,000,000
Epoe

D12



D13



D14



D15
1,000,000
Timmy Jkt

D16
1,200,000
Herry Dragon

D17
1,300,000
Herry Dragon

D18
1,200,000
qulistop

D19
1,100,000
Andrywid

D20



D21
1,000,000
Revi Bdg

D22
1,000,000
Epoe

D23

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fanta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> _tinggal 5 ekor, sewa kolam nanggung !!!_



sudah disiapkan 1 kolam 50 ton buat om EP. :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

D8 : 1.700.000
d19 : 1.300.000

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Waduh d8 saingannya banyak ya...cari yg laen aja deh kalo gitu
Om herry ikut kohaku aja sana biar saingan beratnya berkurang  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

walah..padahal masih 2 hari nich...tapi dah panas..euy...

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Maaf,  moon ijin Om Cipta. ........ C2 Rp. 1.400.000

----------


## elvin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> FREE RP 100,000 OFF dan FREE RP 50,000 OFF bagi 3 orang di group A dan 3 orang di group B
> 
> Bro DTM mungkin bisa jelaskan mengenai Tirta Mansion Hotel ... @ Serpong & Karawaci Area ya bro?


test.....

D20 = 1,100

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Shiro san

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

sudah di undiiiiii walau ga tahu hasilnyaaaa 

biar dibilang Herry Dragon ... DODO KOI sebagai EO selangkah lebih majuuuuuuuu 
ngundi lucky draw ga pake lama ....


Group C
Gift: Omosako Tancho Shiro : C**
Gift: TM Hotel IDR 100,000 OFF Voucher : C**
Gift: TM Hotel IDR 50,000 OFF Voucher : C**
Gift: TM Hotel IDR 50,000 OFF Voucher : C**

Group D
Gift: Omosako Ginrin Shiro : D**
Gift: TM Hotel IDR 100,000 OFF Voucher : D**
Gift: TM Hotel IDR 50,000 OFF Voucher : D**
Gift: TM Hotel IDR 50,000 OFF Voucher : D**

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Test waktu aja om hehe

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

C9 ikutan nambah 100rb bro

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utzuri77

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kribo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

C23 an Thomas Jakarta 1,5jt

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kribo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Excuse me, d18 1.6 kan


mau dinaikin pak?

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utzuri77

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

D16 ..1.7 jt

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

D9 Rp. 1.500.000

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kribo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

sapa tahu lupa ikan2nya


Foto-foto omosako shiro tosai

GROUP C




GROUP D



*Daniel Susanto*


7:21 PM (8 minutes ago)



to me, Reynaldo 





bro,  g di info pak efendy, dia minta video go di samain sama dengan foto,  jadi g pake acc dia cek foto dan samain video link nya...
ini tinggal di post, tq bro...


C1 http://youtu.be/Z_lijw3967QC2 http://youtu.be/7895prvPVjY
C3 http://youtu.be/Q9PWoVcT01o
C4 http://youtu.be/NCiJr52PKBM
C5 http://youtu.be/2T5d15BRbvM
C6 http://youtu.be/NyMrO7M7JdA
C7 http://youtu.be/d0xWMi2Avt4
C8 http://youtu.be/TL36rCdUclY
C9 http://youtu.be/gAGSA9qLVpY
C10 http://youtu.be/6A-EUV1m9lI
C11 http://youtu.be/-8roXPDgLOw
C12 http://youtu.be/CmW3ka-pORo
C13 http://youtu.be/R9VTDwIefpY

C14 http://youtu.be/ZdTapFv5qnc
C15 http://youtu.be/iLkhmpY4Uy4
C16 http://youtu.be/XMOHiOBLM80
C17 http://youtu.be/vkev-V8Qt5M
C18 http://youtu.be/8OhBP3AYlIE
C19 http://youtu.be/zawJxnhTwy4
C20 http://youtu.be/I8bBOjjxKx8
C21 http://youtu.be/Y4T6iNNDgzg
C22 http://youtu.be/ym9Kvzqfn1g
C23 http://youtu.be/Nl8-uXF8Uv8




D1 http://youtu.be/cDDY-BIaupM
D2 http://youtu.be/nOOD2j9bjz4
D3 http://youtu.be/FxJBcjt7_oI
D4 http://youtu.be/mueKjAhZDCM
D5 http://youtu.be/XRQi6lLcAbs
D6 http://youtu.be/QmPQOGBP0bE
D7 http://youtu.be/hqC4lvcTeq4
D8 http://youtu.be/wDsDt8YNpR8
D9 http://youtu.be/FOP78nuAgIM
D10 http://youtu.be/PETA09VspjM
D11 http://youtu.be/N3KwO1GGkzc
D12 http://youtu.be/HhHxZEyLmkY
D13 http://youtu.be/mWTNPqLSRe8
D14 http://youtu.be/2H_8TLNiSUE
D15 http://youtu.be/uZLStmxU_C8
D16 http://youtu.be/YliGJ3K2xE8
D17 http://youtu.be/wHO0oUMveLI
D18  http://youtu.be/WkyFl8CpL8g
D19 http://youtu.be/GHM02TAYn-4
D20 http://youtu.be/zicnsxajOd8
D21 http://youtu.be/aLJZT7GJY8o
D22 http://youtu.be/WzcL6nJXK5Y
D23 http://youtu.be/-Tnxj9oPydY


LINK VIDEO SUDAH DIUURUTKAN DENGAN FILE FOTO
THANKS TO BRO DANIEL IMPERIAL KOI

----------


## Shiro san

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

D4 1.2jt ah

----------


## kribo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

D7 bambang tri 1,2jt

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

C1
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt

C2
1,800,000
cipta rahardjo

C3
1,200,000
Royal Merapi Koi

C4
2,000,000
acp007

C5
1,800,000
Epoe

C6
1,200,000
RM KOI

C7
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C8
1,400,000
Shiro San

C9
2,000,000
Dr Ronny

C10
1,200,000
Epoe

C11
1,400,000
Koikulo

C12
1,600,000
koilvr

C13
1,500,000
efendy

C14
1,900,000
agustiono kudus

C15
1,200,000
Revi Bdg

C16
1,800,000
Eko Chen

C17
1,400,000
Herry Dragon

C18
1,200,000
Royal Merapi Koi

C19
1,800,000
epoe

C20
1,400,000
Epoe

C21
1,400,000
elvin

C22
1,400,000
Dr Ronny

C23
1,900,000
andrywid





D1
1,700,000
kribo

D2
1,200,000
Revi Bdg

D3
1,500,000
andrywid

D4
1,300,000
efendy

D5
1,400,000
efendy

D6
2,300,000
andrywid

D7
1,300,000
Cipta Rahardjo

D8
2,100,000
Herry Dragon

D9
1,700,000
hendrawb

D10
1,200,000
Royal Merapi Koi

D11
1,200,000
epoe

D12
1,100,000
yirilord

D13
1,000,000
Nyoman Denpasar

D14
1,300,000
epoe

D15
1,000,000
Timmy Jkt

D16
2,100,000
utzuri77

D17
1,300,000
Herry Dragon

D18
1,900,000
Donny Lesmana

D19
1,600,000
epoe

D20
1,200,000
utzuri77

D21
1,200,000
Revi Bdg

D22
1,000,000
Epoe

D23
1,100,000
Herry Dragon





Omzet Group A
34,900,000


Juara 1
1,745,000


Juara 2
1,047,000


Juara 3
698,000






Omzet Group B
32,700,000


Juara 1
1,635,000


Juara 2
981,000


Juara 3
654,000

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lankz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

D20 @ 1,3jt

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> D1 1,8 revi


C1
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt

C2
1,800,000
cipta rahardjo

C3
1,200,000
Royal Merapi Koi

C4
2,000,000
acp007

C5
1,800,000
Epoe

C6
1,200,000
RM KOI

C7
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C8
1,400,000
Shiro San

C9
2,000,000
Dr Ronny

C10
1,200,000
Epoe

C11
1,400,000
Koikulo

C12
1,600,000
koilvr

C13
1,500,000
efendy

C14
1,900,000
agustiono kudus

C15
1,200,000
Revi Bdg

C16
1,800,000
Eko Chen

C17
1,400,000
Herry Dragon

C18
1,200,000
Royal Merapi Koi

C19
1,800,000
epoe

C20
1,400,000
Epoe

C21
1,400,000
elvin

C22
1,400,000
Dr Ronny

C23
1,900,000
andrywid





D1
1,800,000
Revi Bdg

D2
1,300,000
hendrawb

D3
1,500,000
andrywid

D4
1,500,000
Timmy Jkt

D5
1,400,000
efendy

D6
2,500,000
Herry Dragon

D7
1,300,000
Cipta Rahardjo

D8
2,100,000
Herry Dragon

D9
1,700,000
hendrawb

D10
1,200,000
Royal Merapi Koi

D11
1,200,000
epoe

D12
1,300,000
Bambang Tri jkt

D13
1,000,000
Nyoman Denpasar

D14
1,300,000
epoe

D15
1,000,000
Timmy Jkt

D16
2,100,000
utzuri77

D17
1,300,000
Herry Dragon

D18
2,000,000
lankz

D19
1,700,000
Donny Lesmana

D20
1,300,000
chrollo

D21
1,200,000
Revi Bdg

D22
1,100,000
yirilord

D23
1,200,000
hendrawb

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kribo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

sapa tahu lupa ikan2nya


Foto-foto omosako shiro tosai

GROUP C




GROUP D



*Daniel Susanto*


7:21 PM (8 minutes ago)



to me, Reynaldo 





bro,  g di info pak efendy, dia minta video go di samain sama dengan foto,  jadi g pake acc dia cek foto dan samain video link nya...
ini tinggal di post, tq bro...


C1 http://youtu.be/Z_lijw3967QC2 http://youtu.be/7895prvPVjY
C3 http://youtu.be/Q9PWoVcT01o
C4 http://youtu.be/NCiJr52PKBM
C5 http://youtu.be/2T5d15BRbvM
C6 http://youtu.be/NyMrO7M7JdA
C7 http://youtu.be/d0xWMi2Avt4
C8 http://youtu.be/TL36rCdUclY
C9 http://youtu.be/gAGSA9qLVpY
C10 http://youtu.be/6A-EUV1m9lI
C11 http://youtu.be/-8roXPDgLOw
C12 http://youtu.be/CmW3ka-pORo
C13 http://youtu.be/R9VTDwIefpY

C14 http://youtu.be/ZdTapFv5qnc
C15 http://youtu.be/iLkhmpY4Uy4
C16 http://youtu.be/XMOHiOBLM80
C17 http://youtu.be/vkev-V8Qt5M
C18 http://youtu.be/8OhBP3AYlIE
C19 http://youtu.be/zawJxnhTwy4
C20 http://youtu.be/I8bBOjjxKx8
C21 http://youtu.be/Y4T6iNNDgzg
C22 http://youtu.be/ym9Kvzqfn1g
C23 http://youtu.be/Nl8-uXF8Uv8




D1 http://youtu.be/cDDY-BIaupM
D2 http://youtu.be/nOOD2j9bjz4
D3 http://youtu.be/FxJBcjt7_oI
D4 http://youtu.be/mueKjAhZDCM
D5 http://youtu.be/XRQi6lLcAbs
D6 http://youtu.be/QmPQOGBP0bE
D7 http://youtu.be/hqC4lvcTeq4
D8 http://youtu.be/wDsDt8YNpR8
D9 http://youtu.be/FOP78nuAgIM
D10 http://youtu.be/PETA09VspjM
D11 http://youtu.be/N3KwO1GGkzc
D12 http://youtu.be/HhHxZEyLmkY
D13 http://youtu.be/mWTNPqLSRe8
D14 http://youtu.be/2H_8TLNiSUE
D15 http://youtu.be/uZLStmxU_C8
D16 http://youtu.be/YliGJ3K2xE8
D17 http://youtu.be/wHO0oUMveLI
D18  http://youtu.be/WkyFl8CpL8g
D19 http://youtu.be/GHM02TAYn-4
D20 http://youtu.be/zicnsxajOd8
D21 http://youtu.be/aLJZT7GJY8o
D22 http://youtu.be/WzcL6nJXK5Y
D23 http://youtu.be/-Tnxj9oPydY


LINK VIDEO SUDAH DIUURUTKAN DENGAN FILE FOTO
THANKS TO BRO DANIEL IMPERIAL KOI

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Shiro san

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kribo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kribo

D23 -1,3jt

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

D 16 @ 2,2 jt andi oktama solo

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> D6 2,6jt
> 
> .


C1
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt

C2
2,100,000
Cipta Rahardjo

C3
1,500,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C4
2,000,000
acp007

C5
1,800,000
Epoe

C6
1,200,000
RM KOI

C7
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C8
1,400,000
Shiro San

C9
2,000,000
Dr Ronny

C10
1,200,000
Epoe

C11
1,400,000
Koikulo

C12
1,600,000
koilvr

C13
1,600,000
epoe

C14
2,000,000
Shiro San

C15
1,200,000
Revi Bdg

C16
1,800,000
Eko Chen

C17
1,400,000
Herry Dragon

C18
1,300,000
yirilord

C19
1,800,000
epoe

C20
1,400,000
Epoe

C21
1,400,000
elvin

C22
1,400,000
Dr Ronny

C23
1,900,000
andrywid





D1
2,000,000
kribo

D2
1,300,000
hendrawb

D3
1,500,000
andrywid

D4
1,500,000
Timmy Jkt

D5
1,400,000
efendy

D6
2,600,000
Born2killll

D7
1,300,000
Cipta Rahardjo

D8
2,100,000
Herry Dragon

D9
1,700,000
hendrawb

D10
1,200,000
Royal Merapi Koi

D11
1,200,000
epoe

D12
1,300,000
Bambang Tri jkt

D13
1,000,000
Nyoman Denpasar

D14
1,300,000
epoe

D15
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt

D16
2,200,000
AOKTAMA SOLO

D17
1,300,000
Herry Dragon

D18
2,000,000
lankz

D19
1,800,000
Herry Dragon

D20
1,300,000
chrollo

D21
1,200,000
Revi Bdg

D22
1,400,000
epoe

D23
1,300,000
kribo

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

d12 1.4 juta

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

C14 @ 2,2jt Agustiono Kudus

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lankz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

D18 @ 2,4jt aoktama solo via bb

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lankz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

D18 lagi seru balapan nih

solo vs jakarta

an aoktama solo 2,6jt

----------


## Shiro san

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Malah kelewatan kamar sebelah  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Doh:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lankz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Lha wong udah kelewat yang sebelah ya wis nongkrong disini aja nunggu argentina


di sebelah gimana sih skemannya?

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

C16+100 banting stir

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*c5 = 2,2jt*

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

mohon koreksinya kalo salah rekap

C1
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt

C2
2,600,000
Cipta Rahardjo

C3
1,500,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C4
2,500,000
acp007

C5
2,200,000
Epoe

C6
1,300,000
Thomas Jkt

C7
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

C8
1,400,000
Shiro San

C9
2,000,000
Dr Ronny

C10
1,200,000
Epoe

C11
1,400,000
Koikulo

C12
1,600,000
koilvr

C13
1,600,000
epoe

C14
2,500,000
Shiro San

C15
1,300,000
yirilord

C16
1,900,000
Born2killll

C17
1,400,000
Herry Dragon

C18
1,600,000
rm koi

C19
2,200,000
epoe

C20
1,400,000
Epoe

C21
1,400,000
elvin

C22
1,400,000
Dr Ronny

C23
1,900,000
andrywid





D1
2,000,000
kribo

D2
1,300,000
hendrawb

D3
1,500,000
andrywid

D4
1,600,000
Hero

D5
1,400,000
efendy

D6
3,600,000
Herry Dragon

D7
1,300,000
Cipta Rahardjo

D8
2,100,000
Herry Dragon

D9
1,700,000
hendrawb

D10
1,200,000
Royal Merapi Koi

D11
1,200,000
epoe

D12
1,500,000
Bambang Tri Jkt

D13
1,300,000
yirilord

D14
1,300,000
epoe

D15
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt

D16
2,200,000
AOKTAMA SOLO

D17
1,300,000
Herry Dragon

D18
3,100,000
AOKTAMA SOLO

D19
1,800,000
Herry Dragon

D20
1,400,000
AOKTAMA SOLO

D21
1,200,000
Revi Bdg

D22
1,400,000
epoe

D23
1,300,000
kribo





Omzet Group A
38,700,000


Juara 1
1,935,000


Juara 2
1,161,000


Juara 3
774,000






Omzet Group B
37,900,000


Juara 1
1,895,000


Juara 2
1,137,000


Juara 3
758,000

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Jgn ditimpa lg dong, bidtime over please


ok ok .... kita buat sampai 23:00 ..... 23:01 sudah tidak berlaku ... semoga selesai sebelum itu jika 5 menit tidak ada bid

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> 2205 terakhir


test dulu ah

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

FINISHHHHHHHH bentar rekapan akhirnya ya

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

ikan akan dipuasakan ..... dan akan diatur buat pengiriman atau pengambilannya ya ... thanks ....  :Clap2: 

Dodo
+628170922688
[email protected]
pin BB 20c49108

THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION!!!!!  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> apik tenan ki ............................ _ditangan Om Herry dapat Best in Size_


Semoga om Ep  :Hug:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

sudah transfer pa

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Ohh d6 sungguh cantik nian dikau


Ohh om Born.. Saya benarkan dan Amini, so beautiful (female mungkin)  :Hug: , semoga menjadi spt yang kita impikan  :Yo:

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Rekapan terakhir:





Status

BONUS

C1
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt
PAID
JKT


C2
2,600,000
Cipta Rahardjo
PAID
JKT


C3
1,500,000
Bambang Tri Jkt
PAID
JKT
TANCHO SHIRO

C4
2,500,000
acp007
PAID
DELIVERED
MAJALAH APKI

C5
2,300,000
Dr Ronny

DELIVERED
TM 100rb off

C6
1,300,000
Thomas Jkt
PAID
JKT
SANKOI WG

C7
1,200,000
Bambang Tri Jkt
PAID
JKT


C8
1,400,000
Shiro San
PAID
DELIVERED


C9
2,000,000
Dr Ronny

DELIVERED
SANKOI WG

C10
1,200,000
Epoe
PAID
JKT


C11
1,400,000
Koikulo
PAID
TAKEN
TM 50rb off

C12
1,600,000
koilvr
PAID
DELIVERED
MAJALAH APKI

C13
1,600,000
epoe
PAID
JKT


C14
2,500,000
Shiro San
PAID
DELIVERED
SANKOI WG

C15
1,300,000
yirilord
PAID
BINTARO
MAJALAH APKI

C16
1,900,000
Born2killll

BALI


C17
1,400,000
Herry Dragon
PAID
DELIVERED
TM 50rb off

C18
1,600,000
rm koi
PAID
DELIVERED
SANKOI WG

C19
2,200,000
epoe
PAID
JKT


C20
1,400,000
Epoe
PAID
JKT
MAJALAH APKI

C21
1,400,000
elvin

JKT
MAJALAH APKI

C22
1,400,000
Dr Ronny

DELIVERED


C23
1,900,000
andrywid
PAID
DELIVERED
SANKOI WG








D1
2,000,000
kribo
PAID
JKT
MAJALAH APKI

D2
1,300,000
hendrawb
PAID
SBY
SANKOI WG

D3
1,500,000
andrywid
PAID
DELIVERED


D4
1,600,000
Hero
PAID
SURABAYA
MAJALAH APKI

D5
1,400,000
efendy

JKT
TM 50rb OFF

D6
3,600,000
Herry Dragon
PAID
DELIVERED


D7
1,300,000
Cipta Rahardjo
PAID
JKT
SANKOI WG

D8
2,100,000
Herry Dragon
PAID
DELIVERED


D9
1,700,000
hendrawb
PAID
SBY
MAJALAH APKI

D10
1,200,000
Royal Merapi Koi
PAID
DELIVERED


D11
1,200,000
epoe
PAID
JKT


D12
1,500,000
Bambang Tri Jkt
PAID
JKT
MAJALAH APKI

D13
1,300,000
yirilord
PAID
BINTARO
SANKOI WG

D14
1,300,000
epoe
PAID
JKT


D15
1,200,000
Timmy Jkt
PAID
JKT
GINRIN SHIRO

D16
2,200,000
AOKTAMA SOLO
PAID
DELIVERED


D17
1,300,000
Herry Dragon
PAID
DELIVERED


D18
3,500,000
AOKTAMA SOLO
PAID
DELIVERED
TM 100rb OFF

D19
1,800,000
Herry Dragon
PAID
DELIVERED


D20
1,700,000
chrollo
CASH
TAKEN
SANKOI WG

D21
1,200,000
Revi Bdg
PAID
BDG
TM 50rb OFF

D22
1,400,000
epoe
PAID
JKT


D23
1,300,000
kribo
PAID
JKT
MAJALAH APKI

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Shiro san

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

> update untuk shiro D1 ukuran sekarang 43 cm


wih keren shironya
keepingannya expert ini

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

wih asek bntr lg pada di posting foto"nya  :Heh:

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

D6 45cm

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

> Waduch.....kirain kelas Bebas. ternyata kelas C dan D to? maaf...maaf....[IMG][/IMG] Penampakan Shiro Omo D10- size 46 cm


Ampunnn ommm bagus banget ini

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yirilord

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Video omo Seri D10
<font color="#000000" face="Helvetica Neue, Segoe UI, Helvetica, Arial, Lucida Grande, sans-serif">

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

ikut posting deh, meskipun malu2in hehe

D20=37cm


video
http://youtu.be/zkhGyTdv3fM

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kribo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

waooawww.....maksih um Dodo, D10 nya dikasih tempat di tangga juara. xixiixx,......

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Group C
Juara 1: C6: THOMAS : PAID
Juara 2: C7: BAMBANG TRI : PAID
Juara 3: C16: BORN2KILL : PAID

Group D
Juara 1: D1: KRIBO : PAID
Juara 2: D6: HERRY DRAGON : PAID
Juara 3: D10: RM KOI : PAID

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

